# Killington 1/25-27



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2009)

figured i'd throw this out there now.  I'll be up for 3 days.  if anyone is up and wants to make some turns, holla back!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2009)

Ill do either sun or mon depending on conditions

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that Powhunter is joining, sounds like a party. I'll try to make it


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Now that Powhunter is joining, sounds like a party. I'll try to make it



Nice!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!!!



Hey, bring Johnny!


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe the Sunday. Bump this as the date gets closer.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 9, 2009)

Sunday, SUNDAY, Sunday.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2009)

We should all get slobering drunk sat night, pick up some skanks, then head over to wherever 2knees is staying

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2009)

powhunter said:


> We should all get slobering drunk sat night, pick up some skanks, then head over to wherever 2knees is staying
> 
> steveo



oh yeah, dee and the kids would love that.

actually my kids probably would love that.


----------



## danny p (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm down.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> oh yeah, dee and the kids would love that.
> 
> actually my kids probably would love that.



You're taking the family?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2009)

the whole clan mr Zee.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool, in that case I have to do my best to get up there. Perhaps we can have a family get together!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I can make that happen.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, just reserved a hotel room. We'll be arriving Saturday night, ski Sunday and Monday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2009)

andyzee said:


> OK, just reserved a hotel room. We'll be arriving Saturday night, ski Sunday and Monday.




Cool.

Hey, would you want to babysit saturday night?  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> Cool.
> 
> Hey, would you want to babysit saturday night?  :lol:



Would you like to.........#$@#$##$%@$^&$^&%#$


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2009)

bumping this up.  anyone want to set up a meeting day/time?  as i posted, i will have my kids with me but i'll get some skiing time on my own also.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> bumping this up.  anyone want to set up a meeting day/time?  as i posted, i will have my kids with me but i'll get some skiing time on my own also.



No, you ticked me off.  But I will be happy to meet up with Powhunter.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2009)

andyzee said:


> No, you ticked me off.  But I will be happy to meet up with Powhunter.




well, you have my deepest apologies for whatever i did, or said.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

so andyz and mondeo on sun.....have ya heard from powbmps??


steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2009)

powhunter said:


> so andyz and mondeo on sun.....have ya heard from powbmps??
> 
> 
> steveo



i havent but i think he usually does midweek when the kids are in school so probably monday would be my guess.


speaking of chris, he mentioned going to magic today.  with all the chances for air time there, i hope he doesnt kill himself.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you guys skiing Tuesday?  I'm toying with the idea of heading to MRG on Tuesday for Roll Back the Clock Day.  Lift tickets are $3.50 & every year I've gone in the past, it seems to be a powder day.  Want to head up to MRG from K on Tuesday morning?

http://www.madriverglen.com/press/Press_Releases/?Page=rbcd.html


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Are you guys skiing Tuesday?  I'm toying with the idea of heading to MRG on Tuesday for Roll Back the Clock Day.  Lift tickets are $3.50 & every year I've gone in the past, it seems to be a powder day.  Want to head up to MRG from K on Tuesday morning?
> 
> http://www.madriverglen.com/press/Press_Releases/?Page=rbcd.html



Damn, if I didn't have to work on Wednesday.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> well, you have my deepest apologies for whatever i did, or said.



:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> bumping this up.  anyone want to set up a meeting day/time?  as i posted, i will have my kids with me but i'll get some skiing time on my own also.



Plan on being there both Sunday and Monday. I'll probably hit the Kzone meeting spot and don't want to do 2 meetings, so how about meeting up there. It's in back of the Killington Base Lodge. With your back to the mountain, it the entrance on the right side, in front of the entrance, towards the mountain, is an electric Killington sign. Be there at 10 AM


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2009)

OK kiddies, make sure to dress warm. It's going to be as cold as a witches..............


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah no kidding.  probably not going to ski sunday as i think we'll come up in the afternoon.  i'll try to be at the meeting spot by 10 on monday. 

steve, you have my cell.  give me a call.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2009)

Arrived not too long ago, freaking cold!!!!!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 24, 2009)

Monday @ 10?  I'm going to shoot for that.  Will have to leave at 1:00 though.

2knees - are you free for a few hours at that time or will you have the family with you?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be free, Monday 10:35-11:17


----------



## 2knees (Jan 25, 2009)

leaving in a little bit.

chris, call my cell monday, i should be free for a while monday morning.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 25, 2009)

might be heading up later today....If not Ill give ya a call in the am......

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2009)

Twas a good day, a bit on the cold side but the cold kept crowds to a minimum. For the most part the snow was in really nice shape, nicely groomed, and some nice bumps to be found,


----------



## powhunter (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice!!   Should be deserted tomorrow...I should be up around 9..Sent ya a pm with my cell Andy..In case Pat or my self miss the 10

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2009)

Think it may be only a few AZers on hill today and no one else. Freaking -14 deg right now.


----------

